
HTC and Nvidia Give Major Boost to High-End VR - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/03/26/htc-vive-pro-vr-headset-nvidia-gpus/
======
IcePenguino
I can't wait until prices come down for all this stuff. The future of
entertainment sure does seem bright.

